# Show me your 'non dressage types' doing dressage



## Horses24-7 (20 April 2012)

As above really and what level scores etc you get together! 

Did you get them purposely for dressage?


----------



## angelish (20 April 2012)

oh ok any excuse to show him off 

there's a video of mine on this thread http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=528946

i didn't get him purposely for dressage ,i bought him as i felt sorry for him with the intention of selling him on ,but as you can see he's rather nice and he is still here  

he is a pure bred welsh cob from the hillgarth stud and started competing in dressage at the end of december last year with a couple of walk n trot test and has already progresed to novice due to restrictions in our area ,he was scoring 70 - 78% in intro tests ,i think his best score in prelim was 76% and he's got just over 60% in his first novice 

hope thats helpful to you


----------



## Kokopelli (20 April 2012)

This is my 148cm ex racing pony doing stressage (taken a few months ago, have progressed since)











He works fabulously at home to elementary level but at shows he freaks out in the arena and we tend to have very tense tests so we compete at prelim but moving up to novice very soon in the hope that a more complicated test will make him concentrate better and not be silly. Our best percentage is 65% but he is capable of much better at home.

He was a pit of a panic buy really in the hope just to do a bit of everything with but mainly jump. I've recently decided that I want to push him dressage wise, as he has got it in him he just needs more ring experience. 

We may even give byrds a go at the end of the summer (have a laugh at our expense)  but a friend at my yard has said we won't get laughed out the arena despite the fact we definitely aren't dressagey.


----------



## Cheiro1 (20 April 2012)

Mine is a welshy too.

She scores 60/70% in novices, and is doing the odd low key elementary, she got 64% in her last one.


----------



## Firewell (20 April 2012)

Here's my ex-racer doing dressage.
(permission to post this pic):-






We do unaff and BD prelim and Novice classes with scores unaff of up to 70% prelim and 65% Novice, BD we have scores up to 68% prelim and 60% novice. He has done 3/4 novice tests and has 2 points .

No I didn't get him as a dressage horse but as an allrounder. He does eventing, showjumping and showing as well as dressage.

He likes dressage and he's very good at concentrating and trying his best, he has nice paces for it .


----------



## PucciNPoni (20 April 2012)

Mine a part bred arab, ex show horse













and my old ride, my welsh d


----------



## Jackson (20 April 2012)

Compared to the stunning, behaved horses on this thread mine's a bit of an embarassment  

We have been to a total of three shows, and have been placed third, foruth and last ( In that order) our highest % was 66% Which he really did not deserve! 

He's got an okay walk and trot, can do the occasional leg yield, rein back and walk pirrouette but he has a mental block when it comes to canter and that holds us back lots. That and the nervy oversized hairy cob and lanky jockey stirruped rider!

His job was originally to do a bit of everything, but it turns out both of us fail at jumping (we can both do it, but unfortunately not at the same time..) So we were converted 

A really Pooey test pic





And a boring walking picture!


----------



## Tr0uble (20 April 2012)

I'm guessing my ID counts?

Baby Rhythm...

Prelim last weekend...one test 1st place on 82.63% and other test 1st place on 70%






A few weeks ago-can't remember the %'s but we got one unplaced and a 5th place






Another from a few weeks ago...both classes unplaced






And our first time out...a fourth place and a first place!


----------



## Farma (20 April 2012)

http://
	
	
		
		
	


	





No idea if this pic will work!! If so here is my cart horse / dressage horse.


----------



## Emma S (20 April 2012)

Only slightly out grown


----------



## ecrozier (20 April 2012)

Oh go on then OP...
Here is my wonderful little arab, he had mostly done endurance when I got him in 2003...

He now works comfortably elementary with a few fancier tricks, he's good at lateral work, not so good at mediums etc which will hold him back competitively.  He's won a fair few novices at unaffil and dabbled in BD prelims fairly successfully a few years ago. He's also done BE80/90 and RC showjumping teams 











PS top photo bought as a digital social networking image, lower one taken by a friend!


----------



## Horses24-7 (20 April 2012)

They're all so lovely! Just goes to show you don't need a typical dressage bred horse to do dressage  and get fab results!


----------



## trendybraincell (20 April 2012)

Shadow, 10yr old Welsh Cob. Bought just to be my first horse, happy hacking and a spot of showing. He's now working Advanced Medium at home, competing Elementary.
Last year we went to the Petplan Champs, as a Novice horse he is easily a 70% horse, but the step up to Elementary has proved a bit harder. Still we shall get there with hard work and perseverance


----------



## maisie06 (20 April 2012)

Moses - welsh D


----------



## JFTDWS (21 April 2012)

My 5 year old highland doing a novice (the one and only novice he's done  )







scoring maybe 58-60 in that test, normally 65-70 prelim, unaffiliated obviously.  He finds collection easy, lengthened work less so, but main hinderance is the jockey, natch


----------



## dafthoss (21 April 2012)

The yellow pony - 14.2 connemara, neither of us is very good at the whole dressage diva thing though (working hard to improve with a new instructor and he is coming on loads) and he hasnt done a dressage test since last summer  so hoping scores will improve. 



























Sorry photo over load


----------



## jessamess (21 April 2012)

I do a bit of dressage to break up the showing with my lovely boy, and I have said when he's achieved what I've wanted to achieve in the show ring I will make a full switch to dressage as he seems to have a bit of a talent in there somewhere  

Tiger, 10 year old Pure Bred arab  






Winning the dressage teams at the Arab Nationals 2011



























Clip of him schooling (+side saddle) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOOM...DvjVQa1PpcFPNS19jSIC1RhLXXx-MB86rewc-LcXG1nQ=


----------



## AbFab (21 April 2012)

My little appy x doing prelim tests.  We've done novice before but it wasn't great so have taken her back to prelim and we're now getting fairly consistently decent scores, with potential to improve.  She's a sweetheart   I need to sort myself out though!


----------



## Passage... (21 April 2012)

mine RID 

[Content removed]

[Content removed]

and with his mum last week


----------



## Passage... (21 April 2012)

jessamess - your boy looks lovely in the vid! so loose and swingy! mine has just started sidesaddle with his other mum who is really experienced in it, cant wait to see how they/he progress with it, it always looks so elegant. xxx


----------



## nikkimariet (21 April 2012)

Toby/Shetland:
















Bruce/ISH:
















Fig/OTTB:


----------



## Sticker (21 April 2012)

jessamess said:



			Tiger, 10 year old Pure Bred arab  





Click to expand...

Wow! Jessamess, I'm not usually an Arab person but I just adore your boy. You ride him beautifully


----------



## PGF (21 April 2012)

Biz with his former owner










Biz lookin not so great with me





Callet





Becky and Gin, who will soon be doing dressage side saddle


----------



## ArcticIce (21 April 2012)

Lovely thread with beautiful horses! 

Nice to see 'non-dressage types' dressaging.. I have one of those and hope to do stressage so it's very encouraging


----------



## Mearas (21 April 2012)

Love these;

http://dianefollowell.vpweb.co.uk/TRANSFORMING-HORSES.html


----------



## Santa_Claus (21 April 2012)

my 14h2 was welsh x arab
looked like this with no tack (and slightly unfit  )







but transformed into this (all photos ancient and taken by my mum  )














Edit to say we only competed to Elementary (mostly unaffil as from Jersey but with very highly listed judges) but had good scores and were training medium and higher but he struggled with changes but was doing pi/pa as it was the best way to 'wake him up' for both dressage and jumping


----------



## PucciNPoni (21 April 2012)

NM, always love the pics of Toby the wonder Shettie!


----------



## FreddiesGal (21 April 2012)

14h Welsh D


----------



## nikkimariet (21 April 2012)

PucciNPoni said:



			NM, always love the pics of Toby the wonder Shettie! 

Click to expand...

 He was such a dude! Miss him  He is doing well though, living out 24/7 like a wild thing but so well loved and completely spoilt!


----------



## HDPE (21 April 2012)

Lovely Luce the ex-racer
went up to FEI young rider levels, and grade 4 para, both nationally and internationally. Sadly sold as he was getting on and I'm looking for a horse able to go to top levels, if it was for his earlier colic surgery and splint it could have been him though.


----------



## dafthoss (21 April 2012)

TOBY!!!!  The multi talented shetty . I miss his photo updates


----------



## JLav (22 April 2012)

Boston...half Clydesdale. Competing Elementary, comming 2nd by 1 mark in the Ele Open Petpan Finals at the Winter Champs this week.

He will come out at Medium later this year and should go PSG.


----------



## JLav (22 April 2012)

PGF said:



			Biz with his former owner










Click to expand...

I love this horse....is he Friesian x?


----------



## Ilovefoals (22 April 2012)

JLav - I'm in love with your horse! Love a Clydesdale X. What's he crossed with?


----------



## JLav (22 April 2012)

Ilovefoals said:



			JLav - I'm in love with your horse! Love a Clydesdale X. What's he crossed with?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly we don't know!! He is fabulous even if i say so myself!


----------



## PGF (22 April 2012)

JLav said:



			I love this horse....is he Friesian x?
		
Click to expand...

He's 96.something% Friesian, but most people are too blinded by his coloring to notice! He's a total sweetie and we're getting back into dressage (even I think we both prefer other disciplines )


----------



## JLav (22 April 2012)

PGF he looks like my ideal 'dream' horse!! Where did you get him from?


----------



## PGF (22 April 2012)

Biz was imported from Germany in early 2011, where he had stood at Friesenstall Marschhorst. He is now with us in Ohio, awaiting his first foal to one of our mares in (hopefully) the next month.


----------



## Harriettie (22 April 2012)

JLav said:









Boston...half Clydesdale. Competing Elementary, comming 2nd by 1 mark in the Ele Open Petpan Finals at the Winter Champs this week.

He will come out at Medium later this year and should go PSG.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a horse I would love to see in the flesh, amazing! Lovely! Thank you for letting us see him.


----------



## fruity (22 April 2012)

jessamess said:



			I do a bit of dressage to break up the showing with my lovely boy, and I have said when he's achieved what I've wanted to achieve in the show ring I will make a full switch to dressage as he seems to have a bit of a talent in there somewhere  

Tiger, 10 year old Pure Bred arab  






Winning the dressage teams at the Arab Nationals 2011



























Clip of him schooling (+side saddle) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOOM...DvjVQa1PpcFPNS19jSIC1RhLXXx-MB86rewc-LcXG1nQ=

Click to expand...

wow!!! How versatile is your boy!!! He is stunning and totally imaculate! Lovely seeing all the pics.


----------



## JLav (22 April 2012)

PGF said:



			Biz was imported from Germany in early 2011, where he had stood at Friesenstall Marschhorst. He is now with us in Ohio, awaiting his first foal to one of our mares in (hopefully) the next month.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. Please post some pics when the foal is born.

Biz is absolutely stunning.

I've just started riding a Friesian stallion for a friend and love riding him. They are amazing horses and to have a coloured one is even better.


----------



## little_flea (23 April 2012)

Wow, what gorgeous horses, lovely thread. My contribution would have to be Maggie, we bought her as a jumping horse (she's jumped 1.30's) but looks like she should be hunting with a 16-stone man - she is 17.2hh, IDxTB and competes at Elementary, hopefully a few Mediums later this year. Some pics of her here: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=530010


----------



## KidnapMoss (23 April 2012)

I have an Exmoor and I have spent the winter doing unaff prelims as showing was starting to blow his mind a bit and dressage has helped bring him back down to earth, we have loved it, generally average about 58-62% so never world beaters but at least it gives the judges a smile and turns heads in the warm up....!

Don't worry, my keepers were sorted out after this photos was taken!!



















This was him at addington last week at the NPS dressage finals


----------



## AshTay (23 April 2012)

Fab thread!
Jessamess - I LOVE your boy!!

My Arabian mare doing her first ever dressage test recently at our local RC....

Warming up...






At the end.....


----------



## JustMe22 (24 April 2012)

LOVE the clydesdale cross, gorgeous!!


----------



## tinap (24 April 2012)

This is my daughters boy at the Trailblazers finals

http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i419/tinap555/IMAG0250.jpg

He's 14hh &  was bought for jumping mainly but got the girl doing a bit of dressage & eventing too. Usually scores mid 60's although has had a 73% once


----------



## Lgd (24 April 2012)

Sorry mixed in with other pics as well.

Black Fell Pony competed to Medium level affiliated including being placed at regionals. Scores up to mid-60's elementary and 63% medium. If you count music classes 69% and 67%

Bay is my old lady - she's 7/8 TB, competed to Inter I level and worked at GP and has then bred three lovely foals (the chestnut filly is hers). High scores for her were 66% at Advanced and 79% in an Advanced Medium freestyle. Competed and placed at regionals at all levels from elementary to PSG. Made it to music finals at elementary through to PSG.

Grey is Russian Orlov x Connemara/TB competed to PSG. Mid 60's elementary/medium, low 60's after that although plenty of music tests high 60's and qualified for regionals every year and was placed.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.35569552977.43359.673237977&type=3&l=d67711ecf8


----------



## Horses24-7 (27 April 2012)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## chels (27 April 2012)

In NZ he's known as a stationbred, which is basically a crossbred born on the hills. He is a quarter lippazaner, bit of appy, bit of clydey, lots of goodness knows what else!


----------



## MillionDollar (27 April 2012)

JLav said:









Boston...half Clydesdale. Competing Elementary, comming 2nd by 1 mark in the Ele Open Petpan Finals at the Winter Champs this week.

He will come out at Medium later this year and should go PSG.
		
Click to expand...

OMG! I am in LOVE  He is absolutely stunning, and well done on your Petplan result! Fantastic 

I have a Clydesdale X ID, who is amazing (non-dressage though), she's 26 now and I will def be getting another!



This is Victor, 8yo Welsh D. He was scoring 70% at BD Novice before he had foot balance issues a year ago. Now competing Elementary, and I really hope we can get to PSG (I've been told he will). He's my horse of a lifetime, so so affectionate and VERY safe, but also has the ability........


----------



## Horses24-7 (27 April 2012)

MillionDollar said:



			OMG! I am in LOVE  He is absolutely stunning, and well done on your Petplan result! Fantastic 

I have a Clydesdale X ID, who is amazing (non-dressage though), she's 26 now and I will def be getting another!



This is Victor, 8yo Welsh D. He was scoring 70% at BD Novice before he had foot balance issues a year ago. Now competing Elementary, and I really hope we can get to PSG (I've been told he will). He's my horse of a lifetime, so so affectionate and VERY safe, but also has the ability........
















Click to expand...

Gorgeous and loving the pink! It looks fab


----------



## Horses24-7 (3 May 2012)

KidnapMoss said:



			I have an Exmoor and I have spent the winter doing unaff prelims as showing was starting to blow his mind a bit and dressage has helped bring him back down to earth, we have loved it, generally average about 58-62% so never world beaters but at least it gives the judges a smile and turns heads in the warm up....!

Don't worry, my keepers were sorted out after this photos was taken!!



















This was him at addington last week at the NPS dressage finals






Click to expand...

I must say he is very cute  

I always thought my next horse (when my lad is too old) would be a big solid warmblood type for dressage but I must say you are all tempting me to look outside the box!


----------



## Above&Beyond (3 May 2012)

Jessamess your arab is stunning!!!


----------

